# Outside Light, Electrical Problem?



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi all, when I flipped on the amber porch light on our 04 28rss the light burned out after 10 seconds. I just thought the bulb had been in there a while and was old. When I replaced it and flipped the switch again, the new single filament typical car bulb that was exactly like the 1st one burned out again. I noticed after looking a little closer at the switch and bulb area there was some yellowing ( or browning) around both areas. the switch area was pretty warm to the touch too. I took the box that covers the switch wires and everything looks normal soooooo... I did not replace again and am going to have to get a friend whos an electrician to take a look at it. We have always ran the porch light all night for the past 8 trips we've taken this year so I don't know why it did this. I wanted to run this by you guys 1st since every problem I've ever had has been resolved through this forum , you guys are great. Just thought I would pick your brains 1st. thanks for reading and all great advice I always get ! Ron.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like high voltage but that is hard to do on a single circuit of a DC system. Can you check the voltage at the bulb socket with the switch on and no bulb. Also does the switch get warm at all if in the on position and with no bulb?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Light could be grounding out !!! Shorted wire


----------

